# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  DAA? Anyone? Anyone?

## turborx7s

So, has anyone heard and/or tried the new T boosting supp. DAA?

----------


## turborx7s

Below, was 'borrowed' from another site, good info I think - 



Three grams D-aspartic acid raises testosterone levels by a third
Taking a supplement that is based on an amino acid found naturally in the body increases the production of the messenger hormone LH and the muscle building testosterone in the pituitary gland and the testes, by enhancing the cellular production of signal molecules that control the secretion of LH and testosterone.


D-aspartic acid is formed when the enzyme aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid in the testes and other glands. This amino acid plays a key role in the manufacture of sperm cells and sex hormone. That’s why the Italian pharmaceuticals company Pharmaguida markets the amino acid in products like Dadavit, which is aimed at infertile men.

The researchers gave a couple of dozen men aged between 27 and 37 a daily dose of 3.12 grams D-aspartic acid for twelve days consecutively. Twenty other men were given a placebo. The testosterone level in the subjects that received the supplement had risen by 33 percent after the twelve days, as the table below shows.

The Italians studied the mechanism involved using rats. The rats were given the amino acid in their drinking water. The figure below shows the effects of twelve days of supplement administration on the concentration of the amino acid in the pituitary and the testes of the rats.

In the pituitary gland, D-aspartic acid increased the concentration of cGMP. cGMP is a signal molecule – or a second messenger – that transfers messages in the pituitary cells from other messenger hormones to the DNA. More cGMP means more LH. In the testes D-aspartic acid plays a similar role with the signal molecule cAMP, via which D-aspartic acid raises testosterone secretion.

----------


## IM708

I'd like to see the actual study this person is referring to.

----------


## turborx7s

> I'd like to see the actual study this person is referring to.


Let me do a little digging, I'll see what I come up with

----------


## kalspic

i think swifto posted something similar to this. but it turned out that it cost an arm and a leg to get.

----------


## turborx7s

> i think swifto posted something similar to this. but it turned out that it cost an arm and a leg to get.


I first read about it in this months MD magazine. Apparently some new break through with this amino acid. They do say it has the potential to be highly liver toxic, however the dosages required to raise natty test levels are significantly lower.

----------


## Swifto

> i think swifto posted something similar to this. but it turned out that it cost an arm and a leg to get.


I did.

It was something like $40/g.

Not worth it....Ever.

----------


## MGB29

I know G.E.T ( genetic edge technology ) just came out with Deka750 using the d-aspartic acid, normally i wouldn't think this is worth mentioning BUT G.E.T also produced Tren 250 and SUS 500, both of which worked extremely well, and have now been banned by the FDA. Just recieved my first order of the deka750, and am willing to test it out solely based on the results i got from their other products alone. Will update as it goes..

----------


## 718_siny

The DAA advertised in that mag is 120 1000mg caps. Supposed to take 4 a day... 30 day supply for about 30 bucks. Supposedly, T levels jumped by day 12...

----------


## Swifto

> The DAA advertised in that mag is 120 1000mg caps. Supposed to take 4 a day... 30 day supply for about 30 bucks. Supposedly, T levels jumped by day 12...


Link...

----------


## 718_siny

http://www.daapure.com/

----------


## Okinawa_Power

They have an article in MD about this....

----------


## Swifto

Wow. Thanks.

The prices I had on it were astronomical. I'm ordering some for my next PCT.

----------


## Machdiesel

> Wow. Thanks.
> 
> The prices I had on it were astronomical. I'm ordering some for my next PCT.


 WE ALL THINK ALIKE!!! I am taking spawn next month and the first thing I thought was I gotta get some of this for my PCT. 
*INSERT OKINAWAS TAKE ON THIS FOR PCT OF SPAWN ONTOP OF NOLVA, CLOMID AND LEAN XTREME*

----------


## heyyallsup

Sorry for the bump, but I'm surprised there are no more recent DAA threads than this one.

I feel like I have had some impressive results taking 3g of pure DAA. I feel like it has really improved my workouts. Been taking it for about 4 months, and there have been noticeable side effects.

----------


## Pocketbattleship2B

> Sorry for the bump, but I'm surprised there are no more recent DAA threads than this one.
> 
> I feel like I have had some impressive results taking 3g of pure DAA. I feel like it has really improved my workouts. Been taking it for about 4 months, and there have been noticeable side effects.


How is it working for you? Is it worth the money? What have the side effects been?

----------


## M302_Imola

Bump! What's the verdict on this stuff?

----------


## M302_Imola

FYI, I decided to try this stuff out w/ my latest PCT of nolva and clomid. I noticed no real difference in recovery. Going to try taking it again here soon to see if I will increase my natty test since I'm full recovered now.

----------


## bigslick7878

$35 for a month supply that I am SURE is underdosed it better work.

----------


## M302_Imola

> $35 for a month supply that I am SURE is underdosed it better work.


I only paid $11 for mine, forgot where I got it though. A quick google search and you could prob find it for around that price.

----------


## Lnh

Buddy of mine just picked up the Nutraplanet brand of this last month, 100g for $11.99.

I'd like to hear the verdict on this stuff too...my buddy's results are skewed since he has hypogonadism.

----------

